# Do allot of ppl with dp/dr have an high IQ?



## christeltje (Oct 8, 2011)

My iq was tested and they say i have an (very)high iq, and because allot of ppl in the chatroom are in university. 
Do allot of ppl with dp/dr have an high iq?

But you probably werent all tested, but do you think you are more intelligent than most ppl?

And i must say, i didnt write this to brag, i really hate it, that thats why i have problems connecting to ppl too.


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

I do think that people with dp/dr are more intelligent than others. However, I don't really buy into the IQ test at all.


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

well alot of people i know call me google, because of the stuff i know but i dont car id rather be stupid and not have this condition!


----------



## KRT (Apr 11, 2011)

People can be intelligent in a variety of ways. For example, (no offense intended OP) but unless English is not your first language, your grammar in this thread is pretty bad. Though you may be intelligent in other ways.

Through the years I've proven time and time again that I'm very intelligent in some regards, such as logic, reasoning and numbers. I also seem to lack intelligence, or possibly capacity to care in other regards. For example, I'm about as awful as can be when it comes to remembering people's names, street names, dates, etc. I've always been good at playing music by ear, but awful at following sheet music. I've become a pretty good home cook in terms of technique and just 'winging it', but if I want to follow a recipe, even if I've made it 20 times before, I have to reread the ingredients list and instructions to remind myself.

I think my highly logical brain is a lot of the reason I suffer from anxiety and DP. Growing up, and even still today, I find myself constantly trapped in my own thoughts, always trying to reason with myself or solve some problem. For example, how I should resolve some situation at work, or what should I say to a friend about a touchy subject, or is it fair that a friend of mine is asking this or that of me, or should I buy this item or that item - what's the better value. The sorts of things that most people just say 'whatever' to and move on, my brain automatically tries to dissect and come up with a 'correct' answer, even when there is no truly correct answer. In the last few months I've been learning to recognize when I'm trapped in these thoughts, and force myself to stop whatever I'm doing and focus back on the simpler things in life - especially those in my external environment.


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that smart people have overly analytical minds and that most suffer from some sort of mental illness or strain during their lifetime; the examples range from Nikola Tesla to Sheldon Cooper. I think it may also not be smart people necessarily, but rather creative thinkers. I know from personal experience that I don't think the same way as other people, and I'm convinced that that has something to do with my anxiety and DP.


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

I find "intelligence" a very fuzzy and often misused/abused concept.

There are definitely areas in which i do well and others which i find harder. I tend to do well at very large-scale (systems) analytical and thinking. I tend to view the large picture instead of the details. I possess a large body of general knowledge but am not interested in specializing (again details). I am conceptually creative but have a hard time finishing things.

I don't think a high IQ (whatever value that still holds) is necessary but it might amplify some of the symptoms of DP such as existential thought and whatnot.


----------



## Zephar (Mar 1, 2011)

I wouldn't quite call analytical ability "intelligence", so to speak. I've known a lot of people who have this that analyze every aspect of everything, and have it partly because they have that obsessive need to analyze things, myself included. But a lot of them don't seem to be able to separate the legitimate observations, from the ones that are completely ridiculous. (One example being people obsessively worrying and thinking about every thing that theoretically could have gone wrong, and coming up with scenarios where they may as well be worrying about aliens causing it.) Given, that's anxiety, but it seems the more coherent people I've talked to that have this tend to still have that anxiety, but they realize that's all it is.

Analyzing things too much can go both ways, on one end, you can analyze the right things, and figure things out legitimately, which would lead to gaining some actual knowledge. And on the other end there's people who analyze things in other ways and start believing that lizardmen control the world.

Intelligence in itself isn't a very accurate idea, it's way too broad. There's analytical ability, there's being knowledgeable about a subject/subjects/things in general, and wisdom, and you can have one without having the others hardly at all. And in the case of analytical ability, it can be a bad thing if you have too much of it or it's out of balance with the others.


----------

